# low blood sugar



## efblair (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi i'm new to this forum as I have 2 Yorkie's and have been no that forum for some time.My husband and I just bought a Maltese puppy.She is 16 wks old and weighs 1 lb.I didn't realize she was such a low weight until her Vet check.The problem is that she doesn't eat well and her blood sugar goes down really low.We had to take her to the Vet 2 mornings in a row.We used Karo on her gums and put it in her drinking water but she was unresponsive.Very scary.Does anyone have any suggestions.Our Vet said to force feed her if we have to.What a job trying to get that little mouth open.Can anyone tell me how big she might get?She's just so small we don't want to loose her.I've never had this problem with any of our dogs.She was completely Vet checked yesterday blood work ect.He said everything fine with her.I would love to hear from anyone who has had this problem.
Efblair


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Welcome to SM 
One pound is extremely small for that age. It's imperative you watch her for first signs of blood sugar drop (hypoglycemia). She needs to eat every couple hours and have water at hand. I would not let her roam the house (not sure if you allow this or not) but contain her to a pen with her food and water, wee pad and bed. This should be her home until she grows to be a couple of pounds. Of course you can hold her but she needs lots of sleep and nutrition. 
Has your vet suggested a bile acids test?
Please let us know how she progresses.


----------



## Zin's Mom (Dec 19, 2010)

Poor baby. My Zin has had her sugar drop a few times and we giver her honey. She loves it!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

MiMi's breeder suggested that I give her baby food chicken, if she wasn't eating her kibble, to prevent a drop in blood sugar. I know that with humans it is important to have protein right after a sugar boost, to stabilize the glucose level and prevent another drop.
What do you feed her?


----------



## efblair (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks for your response.I'm so worried about her.Yes they did do a bile acid test,liver,blood count ect.$300.00 worth.But we all know these babies are worth it.Just hate the worrying part.Shes fine all day and evening we have trouble with low sugar count first thing in the morning.So we now get up at 3 am and feed her and put her back in bed.So far this morning she is fine and eating.Do you think she will at least get to 3 lb full grown?


----------



## efblair (Jun 16, 2011)

I have given her boiled chicken.The Vet gave me yesterday 2 cans of Hill's critical care canned food.Then he said after they are gone to just feed her a good brand canned food.The Breeder was giving her Royal Canin indoor puppy 27 dry food but she wasn't eating it for us and my Vet said she is far to small for dry food for now.


----------



## efblair (Jun 16, 2011)

Is there a certain age that these puppies out grow this condition?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

It isn't age but weight---so if you can get her up to a good weight you will see that she can maintain the sugar levels. Make sure too that she isn't over active or taxed stress wise. So much to think about, I know. Just stay positive!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

If she wont' eat, do you have a 3 cc syringe? I would syringe the food in the mouth if she won't eat it. Also try putting Smart Water in her water bowl, it has extra electrolytes. 

She should start growing out of it soon but because of her low weight, it may take her a while. What kind of a breeder did you get her from? Did they warn you about hypogylcemia?

Good luck and please update us on those bile acid results!


----------



## efblair (Jun 16, 2011)

Yes the Breeder did warn about hypogylcemia but said she hasn't had any trouble with her.She said if it did happen to rub a little pancake syrup on her gums but that didn't help.The first Vet we saw gave her drops that has b vitimins and corn syrup but that didn't help either.I don't know what kind of Breeder she is but the place was very clean and in order and all the puppies looked healthy.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

efblair said:


> Yes the Breeder did warn about hypogylcemia but said she hasn't had any trouble with her.She said if it did happen to rub a little pancake syrup on her gums but that didn't help.The first Vet we saw gave her drops that has b vitimins and corn syrup but that didn't help either.I don't know what kind of Breeder she is but the place was very clean and in order and all the puppies looked healthy.


I would get a 1 or 3 cc syringe and draw the karo up into the syringe and give .5 -1 cc at a time of the straight karo. Just rubbing it on the gums is not enough to get her out of the hypoglycemia if she is super floppy and acting drunk. 

Does the breeder show her dogs? It might just be that the stress of a new home was too much for her.


----------

